# Where to eat in Las Vegas?



## schatterjee (Dec 31, 2006)

We're going in Jan for my husbands b-day and I'm wondering what the not to be missed restaurants are?

We haven't been to LV for years and there are soo many places to choose from.  Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks!
Stephanie


----------



## Luanne (Dec 31, 2006)

Try doing a search for "Las Vegas restaurants" here.  I know this question gets asked a lot and I'm sure there are several threads with suggestions.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 31, 2006)

*Las Vegas Restaurant Bargains.*

We've enjoyed several of the bargain meals highlighted on the list of Las Vegas Top Ten Values -- some more than once (e.g., #1, #2, #3, & #8).  Yum. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 31, 2006)

No kidding there are a lot of places and everyone has their own opinion. For the most part, it's almost hard to go wrong. I'll give you the spots we eaten at and enjoyed and the ones that weren't so hot.

#1 on my wife's list is the Eiffel Tower restaurant although, I think it's more for the view than the food. The last time we ate there, all tables for two were against the windows and most provided great views of the Bellagio fountains. We like to get there right about sunset. 

On the negative side for this one. The cost, it's expensive for what you get. Service is very good but, IMO, could be better. The room can get noisy if you have a large group having to shout across couple of tables to talk to each other. 

#2 Piero's on convention center drive. Upscale Italian and a favorite hangout of some of the Vegas movers and shakers. You never know who will be in the same dining room with you. It's little off the strip and not a typical tourist hangout. The room is romantic, dark and has an old Vegas elegance about it.

Negative would be it's expensive for Italian.

#3 Top of the World at the Stratosphere. Mostly for the atmosphere. The restaurant revolves from 1,000 feet up to give you some of the best views of Vegas in town. Plus, there's a nice bar for a night cap one floor beneath the restaurant (does not revolve) if you don't want the enjoy the atmosphere after dinner. Can be expensive but they did have a few inexpensive dishes on the menu.

Negative would be it's in the Stratoshere (high brow in a cheap looking/feeling resort/casino), food was fair last time we ate there (2001) and service was good but not top notch. Since the restaurant floor moves, finding you table is fun if you have to go to the rest room.

#4 Limericks in the Fitzgerald downtown. Nice room but not as elegant as the strip property restaurants. Good food, service is decent but could be a lot better if they're trying to be a great restaurant. Good prices for the quality of food.

Negatives are it's dowtown (for us at least as we stay on the strip) and the Fitz can be sort of dumpy to walk through. Not everyone will be dressed for dinner either so it loses the romantic feel if the guy sitting next to you is in a T-shirt and blue jeans.

#5 Great Moments Room in the LV Club. We've dined here several times because it's reasonably priced and has the romantic feel of old world Vegas. Dark woods, low lights and limited seating make it a nice restaurant for romantic dinner for two.

Negatives: Downtown and having to walk through a lower end casino to get to it. Food has mostly been good but we have had a couple of disappointing meals. Service has generally been very good but we have had one waiter that wasn't up to par with the service we've recieved at Denny's (an unpardonable sin for any high end restaurant IMO). But, we still go back almost every year for the value of the $$.

#6 Restauranti Italiano in the Riviera. My wife doesn't care for this one because she's just not a big Italian fan. It's been six or seven years since we've been there but it was romantic, great food (IMO) and we had excellent service. They also knew their wines and stood behind their recommendations if you had choosen something different but went with their suggestion and didn't like it (at least back then)

Negatives: It's in the Riv. Room can be dark enough to make reading the menu difficult

#7 Sir Gallahad's a place for prime rib. Prime rib sliced right at your table and cooked exactly as you want it. Good value for the price. An attempt at an English feel to the restaurant.

Negatives: It's in Excalibur (I just don't care for the ambiance). The room is large and has a dimly lit cafeteria feel to it IMO. You also really should be in the mood for prime rib as that's their specialty. Maybe not the special place for a special day but one that we won't mind dining at for a very nice dinner in a semi-sort of romantic atmosphere. 

Places we won't go back to include:

Smith and Wollinski (sp?). Absolute WORST service I've ever received in my life. This includes the low end Shoney's and Denny's restaurants. The food was excellent but the Maiter de sat us in a small room between to large parties competing to see who could be the loudest (there were MANY other tables available away from these groups who were already in full tilt when we were seated). The waiter couldn't get the order right and often just flat disappeared for extrodinarily LONG periods of time. I know this is unusual for a restaurant of this caliber but how we were treated should NEVER happen at a restaurant with the reputation of S&W.

Cirque in the Bellagio: Great service but overpriced Italian that wasn't all that great. Nothing really against this restaurant. It just wasn't worth the price of admisson with so many other Vegas restaurants to try.

McCormick and Schmick: Overpriced, over rated and over crowded. Not the best service, to noisy and NO CRAB LEGS for a seafood restaurant on the night we were there. How can a "Seafood" restaurant not have crab legs.


----------



## tompalm (Dec 31, 2006)

There are 100s of great places to eat in Vegas.  It depends if you are looking for value, quality or atmosphere.  It is probably best to ask your concierge and tell them what you are looking for.  We like the buffets at Mandalay Bay, Bellaigo, and Paris.  If you want a great value and quality, try lunch at The Orleans.  We usually alway do lunch buffets because you just don't get much more for dinner (except maybe crab legs, steamed shrimp, etc..).  Check out the link below for buffets and price: 

http://lasvegasadvisor.com/buffets.cfm?CFID=1151446&CFTOKEN=51961534

By the way, you get what you pay for on the buffets that I mentioned above.  The Orleans is a great value, but you will not find the same food as you do at the more expensive buffets.


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 31, 2006)

Stephanie,
You don't say if you will have a car or not.  I'm guessing not.  I'm also guessing you are looking for an nice restaurant for a birthday dinner.  I like Commander's Palace, at the Aladdin (its in the shopping area, towards Las Vegas Bl.).  They do up special days really well.  Another place I like, but you need a car, is Roys (yes, the same Roys as in Hawaii).  Its on Flamingo, maybe a mile east of the Strip.  A bit further out, the Silverado Steakhouse at South Pointe (was South Coast) is everything a steakhouse should be as far as atmosphere, but the prices are more reasonable than most casino steak houses.  There are many others, of course.  The ones I mention will all get you out for about $100. with a glass of wine each.

Fern


----------



## ricoba (Dec 31, 2006)

For the last few years I have enjoyed a nice steak dinner at the 2nd Street Grill in the Fremont Hotel downtown.  It's a small intimate place with great service and good food at a good price.  

Since it's downtown, I think it's one of those little gems of a place that most tourists will never experience.


----------



## labguides (Dec 31, 2006)

<,South Pointe (was South Coast>.

Thank you for clarifying the name of that casino. Our daughter and I were certain the name was South Coast, but last time we were in Vegas, we noticed the name... South Pointe. We had about decided our memories were both going down the tubes.


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 31, 2006)

The history of South Coast/now South Pointe...Originally South Coast was conceived by Michael Gaughan when he was one of the principle owners of the Coast Casinos.  Before it could be completed, Coast Casinos (Barbary Coast, Gold Coast, and the South Coast, which was being built) merged with Boyd Gaming (Stardust, Sam's Town, Fremont, California and more).  So South Coast opened as part of Boyd Gaming.  It never turned a profit, which was not a surprise...it will continue to have problems until it has better freeway access (already in the works).

Michael Gaughan is a "nuts and bolts" sort of a guy.  He got bored being a veep in the combined Boyd Gaming.  In exchange for some cash and Boyd stock, he ended up owning South Coast.  In the same transaction he ceased being an owner or officer of anything Boyd.  As part of the agreement he renamed the casino South Pointe.

I personally *love* South Pointe, although many dislike its open configuration.  Its bright and airy.  It has a big multiplex theater with both rockers *and* loveseats in alternating rows.  It has bowling, too, and a wonderful, reasonably priced steak house.

Fern



labguides said:


> <,South Pointe (was South Coast>.
> 
> Thank you for clarifying the name of that casino. Our daughter and I were certain the name was South Coast, but last time we were in Vegas, we noticed the name... South Pointe. We had about decided our memories were both going down the tubes.


----------



## lynne (Jan 1, 2007)

I celebrated a significant Birthday with a group of 16 at Bouchon in the Venetian.  It was wonderful.   I can also second Roys in Las Vegas.  The food was outstanding.


----------



## mapper (Jan 1, 2007)

My hubby likes the Camelot for the wonderful upscale service and food.  Oysters on the half shell are an appetizer must.  (Located in the Excalibur)

My family loves the Tournament of Kings Dinner/Show and we go 2 or 3 times a year to it. (Located in the Excalibur)

We had the Wynn' s Seasons Buffet for Christmas, it was okay but shouldn' t be as expensive as it is, IMHO.

Stratosphere Top of the World Restaurant was really nice. Portions are good size, service was top notch, but it is a little pricey. (Lobster Bisque is pretty disgusting, you' ve been warned.)

The Silverado buffet is decent but not fancy at all.

We really enjoyed eating at BJ' s Brewery and Restaurant on Charleston.  Great food, service, and you can watch sports!

We have heard the Green Valley buffet is good but haven' t gotten over there yet.

We cook a lot of our meals at our resorts so we do not see a whole lot of restaurants while in Vegas.

Hope this helps,

Diana


----------



## suskey (Jan 1, 2007)

Some of my favorites-

Rosemary's on W Sahara

Bartolotta- Wynn

Burger Bar- Mandalay..followed by ice cream next door at the Chocolate Swan

Lawry's

Mayflower Cuisiner- Chinese


----------



## Bob B (Jan 1, 2007)

Just to clarify, the name is South Point, not Pointe.  Rumor has it that it was less expensive to change the signage from Coast to Point, as they only had to change 3 of the letters, instead of adding the "e".


----------



## Karen G (Jan 1, 2007)

We spent Dec. 24 and 25 at the South Point and we were pleasantly surprised at how much we enjoyed it.  We chose the location as it was close to our daughter's apartment, but now that I've stayed there, I'd recommend it for many reasons.  

The hotel room was one of the largest hotel rooms we've stayed in.  It had very comfortable beds and a large flat screen plasma tv on the wall.  The bathroom was larger than most hotel bathrooms and the decor was very nice, and the price was definitely right.  I think Sundays and Mondays are generally cheaper than other days of the week.

Our family enjoyed seeing two movies in the theater and we had a lot of fun bowling together.  The lanes are quite nice. We also enjoyed the steakhouse, the Mexican restaurant, and the cafe. They also have a free shuttle to Mandalay Bay to get further north on the Strip.  I took the shuttle and then caught the double decker Deuce Bus on the Strip a couple of days when I was staying next door at the Grandview timeshare before the rest of the family arrived and we had a rental car.

A couple of other restaurant recommendations:  Toby Keith's I Love This Bar and Grill in the Flamingo Hotel. It's on the second floor near the monorail station.  The food was surprisingly good and there was lots of it--southern comfort food is how I'd describe it.   I thought the food was similar to another of our favorite places--Lucille's in The District in Henderson.


----------



## cluemeister (Jan 1, 2007)

I second the Lawry's recommendation.

And for regular meals, we liked the Cheesecake Factory.  We also enjoyed sitting outside and people watching at Smith and Wollensky's.  (our service was better than doug's!)

Liked Mon Ami Gabi (Paris) as well for lunch.

Tripadvisor.com has a great las vegas forum with reviews of several restaurants.


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Jan 1, 2007)

*Mon Ami Gabi*

I was waiting for a mention.

Our favorite romantic restaurant.

try the patio in the daytime for a view of the Bellagio (too cold at night at this time of the year.)

Dan


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 1, 2007)

cluemeister said:


> I
> 
> And for regular meals, we liked the Cheesecake Factory.  We also enjoyed sitting outside and people watching at Smith and Wollensky's.  (our service was better than doug's!)



I think anyone's service had to be better than ours. I know I'll get not so great service once in a while but when I'm paying $150 or more for two people without alcohol and before tip, what happened to us is unexcusable.


----------



## bigrick (Jan 1, 2007)

I'd be happy with the steak dinner at Ellis Island Casino.  Their 10 ounce filet steak is plenty for me!  That and a nice glass (or two) of beer from their in-house brewery and you're set!


----------



## schatterjee (Jan 1, 2007)

*Wow!  Thanks!*

This is great - gives me lots to research. 

Thanks so much for posting!
Stephanie


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 1, 2007)

The most 'creative' meal I've had in LV was at Le Cirque in the Bellagio.  It's a small restaurant and you should book a month or more ahead, but you'll have a front view seat for the fountain show and be treated to a very expensive gourmet meal that will leave you hungry a couple of hours later.  Sevice is sometimes too fast unless you tell them you are NOT going to a show and don't want to be rushed.  I didn't find it 'Italian' at all as one poster above suggests.  I did also like Picasso in Bellagio (you're surrounded by $50million worth of original art) which was Italian and also very overpriced, but excellent food just not as creative as the other.  The Prime Steakhouse in Bellagio was terrible, also expensive.  If it's a special occasion and money is no object I'd recommend Le Cirque.

Brian


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Jan 2, 2007)

Don't see much mention of some of my favorites in Vegas so I thought I would throw them into the mix.  I love Michael Mina at Bellagio.  Bradley Ogden and Mesa Grill at Caesars are both good.  I almost always have a lunch at Emeril's New Orleans Fish House, at MGM (dinner is good too).  Drai's at the Barbary Coast is excellent.  Circo at Bellagio is very good (the less fancy/less expensive little sister to Le Cirque).  Someone mentioned Bouchon at Venetian - breakfast there is a must for us, at least twice each trip.  The French Toast is beyond description.  Lotus of Siam (you'll need a car or a taxi) has been called the best Thai restaurant in the country (don't be put off by the less than lovely exterior).  China Grille at Mandalay Bay is very good.  Las Vegas is one of the top dining destinations in the USA these days, with something for everyone.


----------



## bigfrank (Jan 2, 2007)

I will be there for MLK  weekend next week. I made reservations to both of Emeril's restaurants.


----------



## sage (Jan 2, 2007)

*Best Mexican in Vegas*

When we were there in April we had a fantastic Mexican meal at La Salsa Cantina. It's located on the strip between Polo Towers and the MGM Grand. Cheap, plentiful and really tasty Mexican food - something we can't get anywhere near decent in Australia. 
The place was nearly always packed and the service was good.
The kids liked it so much we ate there 3 times.


----------

